# Trojan Warrior Belt!



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

We are having a Belt made (Trojan Fight Warrior Belt) and every 3 months are having a Competition for young and up and coming Fighters...

The winner of the competition gets the belt a cash prize and 3 months Free training at a club of their choice...

3 months later they defend it...

We are looking to inspire young people to take up MMA and get the less profile fighters noticed...

a chance to get spotted by sponsors aswell...

The belt is really nice post pics when it is ready...


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

if anyone wants to get involved with the organising of the events, Sponsorship etc. let me know


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

Isit amateur , semi pro or pro comp ?


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

wow that seems really cool. good idea


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks mate...

Its to help the underdogs you know, I know what its like to get a chance to fight and a lot of good lads didnt,

its strictly an amateur comp,

we will have a a few decent pro bouts though in between to get the lads blood pumping! lol

but they wont be involved in the comp. just entertainment purposes



callam_nffc said:


> wow that seems really cool. good idea


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

If you need fighters this sounds right up my street


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Defiantly... what stage you at then? (training, how long? ex)

we will have on-line forms and sent out forms (from the website when it up and running) in the post to those interested.

We will then set the fights and away we go.

Hope it gets a good turn out.



hendy1992 said:


> If you need fighters this sounds right up my street


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

Been training on and off for a year and a half mate


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

well your a perfect candidate then, when we get the forms and a venue we will let you know.

you had any fights yet? if so whats your record


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

Will it be judged by refs because it really annoys me all this drawing bollocks lol


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

lol yeah defo sounds interesting


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

I think we might get a good panel together to judge the comps, I know a few good names so ill get a good panel together, Might and i say just might if he has the time at some point get Micky B down as a special guest.

Dont know if he will have the time though hes got loads going on at the minute...

but we will see its a possibility...


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

Sounds good mate I just wondered because I've seen amateur fights were one guys been dominated and it's come out as a draw


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

hendy1992 said:


> Sounds good mate I just wondered because I've seen amateur fights were one guys been dominated and it's come out as a draw


If there are no judges what do you want to happen, like just leave them in a cage til one yields?


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

to the death.lol thats an idea!

If the judges say its a Draw then the fighters will have a final round who ever wins that wins the bout.


----------



## benny (Oct 9, 2009)

is there an age limit in other words is it a junior comp?


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> to the death.lol thats an idea!
> 
> If the judges say its a Draw then the fighters will have a final round who ever wins that wins the bout.


or throw in a couple of knuckle dusters for the final minute.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

TroJon said:


> or throw in a couple of knuckle dusters for the final minute.


or cricket bats? :tuf


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

What rules will it be? And what weights? I've only been training mma 6 months so my ground work is lacking lol but in another 6 months I'd like to start competing


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Its an Amateur Comp...

Weights - Not decided on the weights maybe light to heavy like the pro belts.

What do you lot think???...

cash prize Â£600 for each weight winner + Coaching etc...

_____________________________________________

We have now decided to raise a Pro Belt also, This will be light weight to heavyweight. this is going to be a big event in the UK, we are beginning work on this as soon as possible The money spent on this will be stupid!. Once the website (pain in the ass) is ready you can read it all on there etc...

ne opinions/suggestions are welcome...


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

We have switched the names round... lol

Trojan Contender - Amateur Event

Trojan Warrior - Pro Event


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh and the Pro comp fighters will be contracted when the event kicks off properly.


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

sounds good, i ask about rules cus ive seen a few diffrent rule sets for amateur comps n i hate all this no head strikes shit..


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

Right mate when you taking fighters on for the amateur comp ?


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

We are going to post all of the information about the Events on the Website,Rules and all, Nearly finished now. So keep up to date on there.

We are looking to launch the Trojan Contender Event in December, and The Trojan Warrior will follow in March, hopefully.

So get training and who knows you might be Â£600 better off with free training for 3 months by Xmas!

Im kinda like a fitter, better looking Santa Clause! ho ho ho! lol


----------



## ROTWELLIER (Apr 17, 2010)

is there an age limit to this event cuz ill be 16 in december ive been trainin fot 2 years but have only competed ameature 5 fights 3 w 1l 1nc .and this comp sounds like a great chance to get into pro mma .by any chance are a member of the trojan team that has paul sutherland as there head coach


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

There will be an age limit yes for the Contender belt... we are not quite sure whether to go with 16 - 22 or 18 - 25...

This is a point we are discussing and cannot come to a decision. Many diff reasons why, for say a 16 yr old with 1 years training vs a 22 yr old with 6 yrs training... will be dangerous... safty for all the fighters comes first.

any suggestions are welcome...


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

And No! we are not apart of the Trojan free fighers mate, (although we might be doing some promo 2gether). My fight team 'when' ready, will be called 'Titan fight team'...


----------



## ROTWELLIER (Apr 17, 2010)

o rite sorry bout tht lol thanks for the info ill stay posted


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

I wasnt being a cock then btw lol, I was just stating that we wasnt TFF.

I will keep u updated mate PM me if you want to know anythin in particular.


----------



## ROTWELLIER (Apr 17, 2010)

i hav a suggestion about the age range i my self have been matched against older ppl with more experience purely on the base we were the same weight. total bs and so frustrating cuz i didnt really hav a chance. i recommend havin a training experience limit becuz its not really fair wen sum1 with 6 yrs training wwith a quality gym can compete with new comers purely because they havnt actually fought ..i recommend say 3 years trainin


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

we will have to do something... i dont know if thats the right option as i puts a big limit on some fighters which isnt really fair. if you train hard you should be rewarded not exiled lol


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Fight experience will prob be the best bet... Thats my veiw...


----------



## ROTWELLIER (Apr 17, 2010)

i guess ur rite goes bak 2 the old sayin its nt the hous u put in its wat u put in the hours. ok then can u pm me if u decide to allow 16 yr olds to compete


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

The whole initial idea was to get young fighters out there and promote MMA in the UK, So either which way we will be helping you lads out dont worry about that. You lads will be fighting in the Trojan Contender... Ill make sure of it, At the end of the day i get the final say. its a win win matey! lol


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Would love to get involved in this!

Shame I'm still injured.

Ohwell, will just have to wait until I recover. I'll just have to take the belt off whoever's holding it at the time. =P


----------



## elReecho (May 17, 2010)

that'll be be Imy, good luck... lol :thumb


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

The Comp is fixing up nicely, got all the rules weight etc sorted...

Might be a little longer before the event starts but its looking good for the this year...

All details will be on the website when completed...

Regards,

Dom


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

can i get in on this... sound amazing would love to do it... could you pm with some details please.... :thumb


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds like an excellent idea, You should post it on Cage Warriors when you have it confirmed as im sure there will be loads of folk on that intrested in it dude.

I'm defo up for taking the belt from whoever is holding it when the time comes  .


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Applications are now available on the site...

Trojan Fight Wear


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Applications are now available on the site...

Trojan Fight Wear


----------

